# How to make a DVD with .VOB files



## chee16 (Feb 5, 2009)

so have some video files that i want to combine into one continuous video and burn on a DVD. i know nothing about VOB files. i can play the videos with VLC no problem, but it is basically an hour video split into 5 files so i would like to combine them. i usually use DVDFlick to convert files and burn them automatically with ImgBurn. any suggestions would be great.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Try changing the vob extension to mpg and see if DVDFlick likes them then.


----------



## nycmoonstar (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah DVD flick will do. Also, Nero or Roxio My DVD that came with your DVD drive (or came preinstalled on your computer) can do it as well.


----------



## chee16 (Feb 5, 2009)

so vob are basically the same as mpg? are you saying i can simply rename them with.mpg instead of .vob? (i apologize for the dumb questions, or if i over simplify anything )


----------



## nycmoonstar (Sep 26, 2008)

chee16 said:


> so vob are basically the same as mpg? are you saying i can simply rename them with.mpg instead of .vob? (i apologize for the dumb questions, or if i over simplify anything )


Hm... yes in a way because both VOB and MPEG use mpeg2 compression. So you can make an mpeg file and change its extension to .vob and vice versa and the video will play.

But I thought your objective was to burn a DVD. Changing the file extension to .vob and burning it as data won't produce a DVD disk that pays on a stand-alone DVD player anyway. If you don't have Roxio or Nero, and DVD Flick can't join the 5 files, you can first convert your files to mpg, and join them with an mpeg joiner (I don't know any though caz I have licensed video editors), then use DVDFlick to burn the joined file. Or you can convert the 5 files to any other non-mpeg format that you can find a joiner for so long as DVDFlick takes that extension.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

It's possible the audio won't be compliant and authoring programs do not re-encode the video by default if its already in MPEG-2 (.vob) format but you only have an hour so it should otherwise work.


----------

